# Travelling to Lisbon in winter



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi
I want to make a short trip out to meet with builders etc but it appears there are no direct flights from Northen England to Lisbon from now until March, advice on quick and reasonably priced methods of travel please.
Thanks Golden Futurelane:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Golden

The only answer is to do as i do fly into Faro and drive up to where you need to go. AT Faro airport i have found that Economycarhire to be the best. Also with ECH you get a second driver included in the price. I also use them when i can get into Porto airport. It may be a long drive North but really it's only two roads 

Good Luck

Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Easyjet Liverpoo to Lisbon? Has it stopped?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> Easyjet Liverpoo to Lisbon? Has it stopped?


Last flight seems to be going outbound on the 2nd November. So It's Faro or maybe Heathrow, Stanstead etc

Peter


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Golden
> 
> The only answer is to do as i do fly into Faro and drive up to where you need to go. AT Faro airport i have found that Economycarhire to be the best. Also with ECH you get a second driver included in the price. I also use them when i can get into Porto airport. It may be a long drive North but really it's only two roads
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter
Just had a look at trains from Faro, only one change ( I'm going to Tomar) and about 35 euros each way so may take that option, what is the Portugese rail system like?
Thanks
Golden Future


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

golden future said:


> Thanks Peter
> Just had a look at trains from Faro, only one change ( I'm going to Tomar) and about 35 euros each way so may take that option, what is the Portugese rail system like?
> Thanks
> Golden Future


Hi Golden

I have used for one trip the trains from Porto airport to Serpins and then taxi to Gois.

From the airport to Porto then Porto to Coimbra and then on to Serpins. The whole lot cost Less than 25euro and the trains where the best i have travelled on. I am sure Derek will be on to help about Tomar as he is from there.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

golden future said:


> Thanks Peter
> Just had a look at trains from Faro, only one change ( I'm going to Tomar) and about 35 euros each way so may take that option, what is the Portugese rail system like?
> Thanks
> Golden Future



If you are going to Tomar might be better flying into Porto lane:

Will see what is available


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used the train to and from faro to Tomar, its not a bad way to go.


----------



## Sue1 (Apr 5, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> If you are going to Tomar might be better flying into Porto lane:
> 
> Last year we travelled from the north to Luton & flew Easyjet from there to Lisbon, which is the nearest airport to our place. They may fly to Oporto.
> 
> I wrote to the CEO of Easyjet a few months ago & asked why they suspend flights to Lisbon from all the midlands & northern English airports over winter and yet flights from all three London airports are kept running. It would seem to me that keeping one open in the midlamds or north & closing one London one would be more profitable. Needless to say I didn't get a reply.


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*traveling to portugal in winter*



golden future said:


> Hi
> I want to make a short trip out to meet with builders etc but it appears there are no direct flights from Northen England to Lisbon from now until March, advice on quick and reasonably priced methods of travel please.
> Thanks Golden Futurelane:


hi why dont you go to portugal by road its a nice drive ive just taken a british car to bulgaria none stop in 4 days its a great experiance regards brian


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi why dont you travel by road we did to bulgaria and it only took 4 days traveling night and day i am hopeing to do it to portugal near the xmas here for a few months regards brian


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

brian180254 said:


> hi why dont you travel by road we did to bulgaria and it only took 4 days traveling night and day i am hopeing to do it to portugal near the xmas here for a few months regards brian


iam toying with the idea of flying to the uk for xmas and driving back, faro to newcastle, very cheap flights before xmas.


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

Sue1 said:


> siobhanwf said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to Tomar might be better flying into Porto lane:
> ...


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

brian180254 said:


> hi why dont you go to portugal by road its a nice drive ive just taken a british car to bulgaria none stop in 4 days its a great experiance regards brian


I only want to come for a 2 or 3 nights and as yet I haven't driven on the other side of thr road, one step at a time!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

brian180254 said:


> hi why dont you go to portugal by road its a nice drive ive just taken a british car to bulgaria none stop in 4 days its a great experiance regards brian




drive all the way to portugal will take 3 long days and it will cost more then the flight.....


----------

